# Powermaster Vc-30



## heron (May 13, 2010)

After much research I went ahead and pulled the plug on a Powermaster VC-30. I checked into all the options including Hughes. The Powermaster has a great reputation for not failing. Just wondered if any of you have had any personal experience with this unit. Got a great price and am looking forward to the camping season with less stress in mind. Last camping experience saw too much diversity in the incoming power for my taste. This got me researching and I feel great knowing I'll have the regulation and the modest surge protection in one.


----------

